
Intel invested $740 million to buy 18% of Cloudera - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/31/us-intel-cloudera-idUSBREA2U0ME20140331
======
capkutay
I like that Cloudera's identity crisis is coming to an end. It used to be
"here's a boatload of processing power, you can do anything with it...go
crazy". Now they're aligning themselves in the data warehousing space where
hadoop/hdfs is undoubtedly the most cost effective solution. I can't say the
same for other hadoop vendors...namely, hortonworks seems to be all over the
place.

------
bankim
Cloudera has some of the best talent in distributed systems in the valley.
Nice to see enterprise tech company grabbing one of the largest private
financing round.

------
coreymgilmore
Big money investment, but big money to be made as well.

